# New magazine articles on Mexico



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

RV Snowbirds magazine has just released another series of article son Mexico, one on driving safety, one on Caravaning & one on retiring in Mexico.

Link


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Positive story about living in Mexico*

Here's a positive account of life in Puerto Vallarta:
My Mexico, A Resident?s View on life, safety and Living in Puerto Vallarta « Masterbaiters's Blog


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I wrote the list of links published there. Notice I plugged this site.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's an excellent article. I wish it could be spread far and wide in the USA, but lately the reaction to the very word, "Mexico", causes very strange reactions up there. It is sad.


----------



## canyankerocha (Sep 14, 2011)

Article in Wall Street Journal, may 31 2011, is a little dated but mexican born Bret Stephens asks some very good questions about the bad press Mexico is getting as a supposed 'failed state'. Backs up Master baiters view. Great quote by Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Travel & Leisure has just spent a lot of time in our town, Mineral de Pozos, and expects to publish multipage spread in the October or November issue.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

canyankerocha said:


> Article in Wall Street Journal, may 31 2011, is a little dated but mexican born Bret Stephens asks some very good questions about the bad press Mexico is getting as a supposed 'failed state'. Backs up Master baiters view. Great quote by Abraham Lincoln.


I hear far more about the bad press Mexico gets than I hear or read actual bad press.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## Rich&Carleen (Apr 2, 2011)

Great positive story!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Despite all the misspellings and odd grammar, I very much enjoyed Master Baiter's blog post too. It seems very real and down to earth and certainly pro-Mexico. He sounds like a fellow I would enjoy sipping a tequila with.

Besides, how can you not like a guy who has the ******* to call himself "Masterbaiter" in public.


----------

